# sendos



## Janeca

Olá a todos,


Na edição de 28 de Agosto último do _El País_, surge um artigo - «Aval para la muerte digna de Ramona» - no qual se afirma:

*«Dos jueces de Huelva han archivado sendas denuncias por la retirada de la sonda nasogástrica a una enferma terminal [...]»

*O dicionário da Real Academia Española diz que *«sendos, das» *é* «Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas.»

*Não compreendo muito bem o uso deste adjectivo. Significa «cada uma das», ou seja, «todas» mas especificando cada um dos elementos individuais?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, pelo contexto, eu entendi sérias denúncias, não?


----------



## Fanaya

Eu acho que a melhor tradução para português seria '_dois juizes de Huelva arquivaram *as suas respectivas denúncias* pela retirada da sonda nasogástrica a uma doente terminal (...)'. 
_
'_Sendas_' supõe que cada juiz tinha a sua própria denúncia, isto é, dois juizes e duas denúncias (a primeira corresponde ao juiz X e a segunda ao juiz Y) , enquanto que '_ambos_' implica que há duas denúncias que se interpuseram perante um único juiz, quer dizer, duas denúncias e um juiz (as denúncias W e Ñ correspondem ao juiz X). 

Espero ter ajudado. Aliás, suponho que se a minha explicação ficar clara, a definição do DRAE ('_Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas')_, pode-se entender perfeitamente, já que, do meu ponto vista, tal definição está correctíssima (e costumo ser muito crítico com os diciónarios por utilizarem, por vezes, uma linguagem intrincada).


----------



## Janeca

Muchas gracias, quedó clarissimo.

Y, Fanaya, tu bandera me gusta mucho!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Na língua medieval existiu o adjectivo *senhos, -as* (conservado no galego moderno _senllos, -as_ á par do mais coloquial _cadanseu, cadansúa_, creación própria só do galego), ressuscitado por escritores modernos de gosto arcaizante. No Houaiss há entrada própria para este adjectivo distributivo.
A origem está no latim *singulos, -as*.


----------



## swift

Vanda said:


> Engraçado, pelo contexto, eu entendi sérias denúncias, não?


No, Vanda.  En castellano, *'sendos'* significa "uno cada uno", de modo que en la frase de partida se está diciendo que cada uno de los jueces archivó una denuncia.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com a solução do Fanaya, porque é difícil encontrar uma alternativa aceitável em português, mas convém dexar claro que _'respectivas denúncias' _é mais ambíguo do que a formulação espanhola. Enquanto _'sendos' _deixa claro que se trata de uma denúncia por cada juiz, já _'respectivas denúncias' _não permite saber se cada juiz tinha uma ou se tinha mais do que uma (_'respectivas_' apenas significa 'as suas', 'as que lhes estão atribuídas', independentemente do número). Caso a precisão seja importante, a formulação terá de ser diferente, possivelmente alterando a estrutura da frase (talvez '_dois juizes de Huelva arquivaram cada uma das denúncias que lhes haviam sido feitas'_, se bem que não me agrade muito)


----------



## chlapec

E...*"arquivaram respetivamente duas denúncias..."* ficaria menos ambíguo?


----------



## Carfer

chlapec said:


> E...*"arquivaram respetivamente duas denúncias..."* ficaria menos ambíguo?



Não, dá ideia de que cada um arquivou duas denúncias. Seria melhor dizer _'dois juízes arquivaram, cada um (deles), uma denúncia'_.


----------



## chlapec

Carfer said:


> Não, dá ideia de que cada um arquivou duas denúncias.



Então, "...arquivaram respetivamente uma denúncia..."?? (Sou maçador, eh?)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Que tal "arquivaram, respectivamente, suas denúncias"?


----------



## Fanaya

chlapec said:


> Então, "...arquivaram respe*c*tivamente uma denúncia..."?? (Sou maçador, eh?)



He de reconocer que expresa perfectamente la idea, o eso me parece, pero la verdad es que no me gusta demasiado la frase.



WhoSoyEu said:


> Que tal "arquivaram, respectivamente, suas denúncias"?



Estamos na mesma situação, não especifica quantas denúncias há. Em qualquer caso, não me ocorreu nenhuma equivalência exacta quando propus a tradução e duvido que haja, vendo que os nativos sustentam frases similares com a minha. Afinal de contas, ainda que '_respectivas_' seja mais ambíguo, também engloba a possibilidade de que só existam duas denúncias (quer dizer, uma denúncia para cada um) e, de facto, da minha parte, suponho que o subentenderia com um breve olhar para a notícia (ou talvez estou a ser muito optimista ).


----------



## chlapec

Fanaya, segundo o novo acordo ortográfico *respetivamente* escreve-se sem c.


----------



## Fanaya

chlapec said:


> Fanaya, segundo o novo acordo ortográfico *respetivamente* escreve-se sem c.



Efectivamente. Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Supongo que será la costumbre de verlo con '_c_', que se me hace extraño verlo sin ella...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fanaya said:


> Efectivamente. Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Supongo que será la costumbre de verlo con '_c_', que se me hace extraño verlo sin ella...


Pueden hacer todos los acuerdos que quieran. Yo seguiré escribiéndola con *c*.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> He de reconocer que expresa perfectamente la idea, o eso me parece, pero la verdad es que no me gusta demasiado la frase.
> 
> 
> 
> Estamos na mesma situação, não especifica quantas denúncias há. Em qualquer caso, não me ocorreu nenhuma equivalência exacta quando propus a tradução e duvido que haja, vendo que os nativos sustentam frases similares com a minha. Afinal de contas, ainda que '_respectivas_' seja mais ambíguo, também engloba a possibilidade de que só existam duas denúncias (quer dizer, uma denúncia para cada um) e, de facto, da minha parte, suponho que o subentenderia com um breve olhar para a notícia (ou talvez estou a ser muito optimista ).



Concordo com tudo o que dizes.


----------



## Audie

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pueden hacer todos los acuerdos que quieran. Yo seguiré escribiéndola con *c*.


Mas, se não me engano, os brasileiros vão continuar com o '_c_'. Ou seja, agora, duas grafias para uma palavra que escrevíamos todos da mesma forma antes do acordo, que, dizem, veio para unificar a língua.


----------



## Janeca

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pueden hacer todos los acuerdos que quieran. Yo seguiré escribiéndola con *c*.



Apoiado!


----------



## chlapec

Amigos, isto ja teria de fazer parte de um outro fio, mas apenas queria acrescentar que a realidade é assim: os estudantes de escolas de línguas em Espanha e na Galiza estão a recever as suas lições com a ortografia do novo acordo ortográfico, e pede-se-lhes que o conheçam. Por outro lado, todos os estudantes também sabem que uma grande parte da lusofonia é contra, e até os _media_ lusófonos não chegam a um acordo comum. O que acham? Fazemos também a revolução anti-acordo além das fronteiras lusófonas?


----------



## Janeca

chlapec said:


> Amigos, isto ja teria de fazer parte de um outro fio, mas apenas queria acrescentar que a realidade é assim: os estudantes de escolas de línguas em Espanha e na Galiza estão a recever as suas lições com a ortografia do novo acordo ortográfico, e pede-se-lhes que o conheçam. Por outro lado, todos os estudantes também sabem que uma grande parte da lusofonia é contra, e até os _media_ lusófonos não chegam a um acordo comum. O que acham? Fazemos também a revolução anti-acordo além das fronteiras lusófonas?



Por mim, Chlapec, não é uma questão de teimosia, talvez nem mesmo de convicção racional. Vivi com a nossa ortografia a vida inteira. Não consigo, simplesmente, mudar, sobretudo quando não encontro um motivo válido.


----------



## odieltinto

*Sendos *es igual que *ambos*.



Janeca said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> 
> Na edição de 28 de Agosto último do _El País_, surge um artigo - «Aval para la muerte digna de Ramona» - no qual se afirma:
> 
> *«Dos jueces de Huelva han archivado sendas denuncias por la retirada de la sonda nasogástrica a una enferma terminal [...]»
> 
> *O dicionário da Real Academia Española diz que *«sendos, das» *é* «Uno o una para cada cual de dos o más personas o cosas.»
> 
> *Não compreendo muito bem o uso deste adjectivo. Significa «cada uma das», ou seja, «todas» mas especificando cada um dos elementos individuais?
> 
> Obrigado!


----------



## Fanaya

odieltinto said:


> *Sendos *es igual que *ambos*.



Yo diría que no. Ambos quiere decir '_uno y otro_', mientras que sendos, '_una cosa para cada uno (entre dos)_'.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Yo diría que no. Ambos quiere decir '_uno y otro_', mientras que sendos, '_una cosa para cada uno (entre dos)_'.



Eu também. '_Sendos_' e _'ambos' _não são a mesma coisa (aliás, '_ambos_' também existe em espanhol com o mesmo significado do português). Se disser que eu e o Fanaya escrevemos posts neste tópico, posso dizer, quer em português quer em espanhol, que '_ambos_' escrevemos posts. Mas se cada um de nós tiver escrito um post, em espanhol direi que o Fanaya e eu escrevemos '_sendos posts_' e em português, para abarcar o mesmo sentido, terei de escrever uma frase um bocado longa.


----------



## odieltinto

"sendos" se utiliza cuando hay 2 o más. Sin embargo "ambos" sólo sirve para 2.

Los cinco tornillos tienen sendas tuercas = Cada uno de los cinco tornillos tiene una tuerca
Ambos tornillos tienen tuercas = Los dos tornillos tienen una tuerca cada uno




Carfer said:


> Eu também. '_Sendos_' e _'ambos' _não são a mesma coisa (aliás, '_ambos_' também existe em espanhol com o mesmo significado do português). Se disser que eu e o Fanaya escrevemos posts neste tópico, posso dizer, quer em português quer em espanhol, que '_ambos_' escrevemos posts. Mas se cada um de nós tiver escrito um post, em espanhol direi que o Fanaya e eu escrevemos '_sendos posts_' e em português, para abarcar o mesmo sentido, terei de escrever uma frase um bocado longa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Dos jueces de Huelva han archivado sendas denuncias por la retirada de la sonda nasogástrica a una enferma terminal


_Dois juízes de Huelva arquivaram cada sua respectiva denúncia pela_ […]
Depois de todo o aqui lido, segue a parecer-me a melhor tradução.


----------

